# Bedingungen für das Angeln von Kindern nach vollendetem 10. Lebensjahr



## Mr. Sprock (15. August 2022)

Hallo,

eine Frage an diejenigen, die sich auskennen.
Geangelt wird in NRW, meist mit Tageskarte.

In den von mir gefundenen Texten ist nur davon die Rede, dass Dinge getan werden können, nicht aber dass sie zwingend erforderlich sind.

Meine beiden Fragen:

1. Muss ein Kind eine eigene Tageskarte oder Jahreskarte haben, wenn es bei einem Erwachsenen mitangeln möchte?
Beispiel Rhein:
Müsste das zehnjährige Kind eine Jahreskarte für den Rhein haben, falls es mal an den Rhein mitgehen sollte (3-Tageskarten lohnen sich nicht)?

Ich frage, da ich es momentan noch nicht sehe, dass ich überhaupt immer meine eigene Angel ins Wasser bekomme. Oft muss die Gerätschaft des jungen Junganglers in Ordnung gebracht werden.

2. Muss für den jungen Angler zwingend der Jugendfischereischein gekauft werden, oder kann er auch so weiter mit angeln, bis er 14 Jahre alt ist und seine Prüfung ablegen kann?
Die Frage steht natürlich mit der ersten in Zusammenhang. 

Zitat aus:








						Dürfen Kinder angeln?
					

Angeln ohne Angelschein? Dürfen Kinder ohne Fischereischein angeln? Wir sagen Euch, in welchem Bundesland was erlaubt ist.




					www.anglerboard.de
				




„Kinder unter 10 Jahren dürfen mit einem volljährigen Fischereischeininhaber mitangeln (helfen). Sie dürfen Fische nicht betäuben, töten oder vom Haken lösen. Jugendliche und Kinder, die mindestens 10 Jahre alt sind, aber noch nicht das 16. Lebensjahr vollendet haben, können sich den Jugendfischereischein ausstellen lassen. Dieser wird für ein Kalenderjahr ausgestellt und kann jeweils um ein weiteres Jahr verlängert werden. Mit dem Jugendfischereischein darf nur in Begleitung eines Inhabers eines gültigen Fischereischeins geangelt werden. Ein vollwertiger Fischereischein kann mit vollendetem 14. Lebensjahr und Nachweis der Prüfung beantragt werden.“

Das und anderes auf Webseiten hat meine Fragen nicht beantwortet, ebenfalls nicht die eigene Fischereischeinwebseite meiner Stadt.

TL


----------



## fordprefect (15. August 2022)

Also was eindeutig ist, ist die Sache mit dem Jugendfischereischein. Ab zehn bis vierzehn muss der sein. Danach geht dann auch der richtige.
Mit der Karte weiß ich nicht. Würde vermuten unter 10 nicht, aber ab 10 generell ja.


----------



## Floma (15. August 2022)

Der Jugenfischereischein muss sein. Ohne bleibt die Angel im Prinzip Tabu (montieren sollte allerdings klar gehen). Gesetz in NRW erlaubt unterstützen, wobei Fischfang mit Angel, Senke etc. ausgeschlossen ist. Weiteres ist bei 10+ auch nicht durch den legendären Erlass gedeckt.

Erlaubnisschein muss ebenfalls sein. Einzige Ausnahme, die bei euch am Rhein greifen kann, wäre das Helferdasein ohne Fischfang - Paragraph 37 mit Verweis auf 31 Abs. 2.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. August 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Der Jugenfischereischein muss sein. Ohne bleibt die Angel im Prinzip Tabu


Danke. Kann man das irgendwo offiziell lesen? Schließlich handelt es nur um einen gekauften Schein, ohne dass von einem Tag auf den anderen zusätzliches Wissen erworben und geprüft wurde.




Floma schrieb:


> Gesetz in NRW erlaubt unterstützen, wobei Fischfang mit Angel, Senke etc. ausgeschlossen ist.


Wovon sprichst du denn hier und um welches Alter geht es?




Floma schrieb:


> Weiteres ist bei 10+ auch nicht durch den legendären Erlass gedeckt.


Mir ist nicht klar, was du hier mitteilen möchtest.




Floma schrieb:


> Erlaubnisschein muss ebenfalls sein.


Steht das irgendwo geschrieben? Ist das vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschrieben, oder kann es jeder der Karten ausgibt selber festlegen?




Floma schrieb:


> Helferdasein ohne Fischfang - Paragraph 37 mit Verweis auf 31 Abs. 2.


Angeln möchte er schon selber, aber um welches Gesetz geht es bitte?


----------



## Mikesch (16. August 2022)

Fischereiverband in Nordrhein-Westfalen
					

Landesfischereiverband in NRW, Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V., Fischereiverband, Fischereivereine, Verbände, Vereine, Fischereiverein, Fischerei, Angeln, Angelfischerei, fischen, Fische,  angelfischen, angeln, Angelei,  Angela, Hegefischen, Angelführer, Hegefischerei...




					www.lfv-westfalen.de
				



Hier solltest du Antworten auf deine Fragen finden, du bist ja eigentlich ein erfahrener "Internetangler".


----------



## jkc (16. August 2022)

FV NRW  |
					

Fischereiverband Nordrhein-Westfalen e.V., Fischereiverband NRW, Fischereiverband, Fischereivereine, Verbände, Vereine, Fischereiverein, Fischerei, Angeln, Angelfischerei, fischen, Fische,  angelfischen, angeln, Angelei,  Angela, Hegefischen, Angelführer, Hegefischerei, Artenschutz, Tierschutz...




					fischereiverband-nrw.de


----------



## Floma (16. August 2022)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Angeln möchte er schon selber, aber um welches Gesetz geht es bitte?


Ich beantworte zunächst die Frage:
Selbstverständlich Landesfischereigesetz NRW

Der Rest lässt sich mit Paragraph 31, 32 und 37 abschließend beantworten.


----------



## jkc (16. August 2022)

Warum schreibst Du dann ne sachlich falsche Antwort wenn das alles so einfach anhand der Paragraphen zu beantworten ist?
Siehe mein Link oben, Jugendfischereischein muss nicht sein, wenn unter 10 J., Angel halten ist ausdrücklich auch nicht tabu.
Edit:  Ah, ich sehe Du beziehst Dich auf den konkreten Fall des TE mit Kind über 10J? Dann ists natürlich korrekt...


----------



## Floma (16. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Warum schreibst Du dann ne sachlich falsche Antwort wenn das alles so einfach anhand der Paragraphen zu beantworten ist?
> Siehe mein Link oben, Jugendfischereischein muss nicht sein, wenn unter 10 J., Angel halten ist ausdrücklich auch nicht tabu.


Ich weise doch extra auf den Erlass hin (der 10+ keine Rechte einräumt) und schreibe sogar noch 10+ als kleinen Hinweis mit in meine Antwort. Ich denke auch, dass der Kontext mindestens implizit auf 10+ liegt. Wo ist also die falsche Antwort?


----------



## jkc (16. August 2022)

Ja, mein Fehler Sorry, ich hab´s verbaselt, dass Du Dich konkret auf den Fall ü10 des TE beziehst und hab es zunächst als allgemeine Info verstanden gehabt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. August 2022)

Ich danke euch!
Das mit dem Erlass hättest du aber etwas erklären können, den es weiß wahrscheinlich so gut wie niemand, was damit gemeint ist.

Mir wird jetzt wieder bewusst, warum ich früher als Kind fast ausschließlich black fishing betrieben habe. Es gab gar keine andere Möglichkeit als das zu tun und daran hat sich bis heute nichts verändert. Kinder müssen das in D. immer noch tun, wenn sie niemand haben, bei dem sie mitgehen können. 

Nochmal zu dem Tagesschein für Kinder:
Es bleibt doch wohl dem Gewässerinhaber oder Pächter überlassen, ob er Kinder, deren Angelaufpasser den Schein kaufen müssen obwohl sie kaum Angeln können auch noch abkassieren. Mir ist klar, dass manche Kinder mit 10 Jahren auch schon das meiste alleine können, doch wenn man nur alle paar Monate ans Wasser kommt fehlt da die Übung und das ist wohl bei den meisten Kindern so, deren Eltern nicht angeln.

Mit einem meiner beiden Händler hier vor Ort habe ich dazu auch noch gesprochen.
Er sagte, dass er den eigenen Angelschein erst ab 12 Jahren als sinnvoll empfände.


----------



## jkc (19. August 2022)

Naja, wir haben damals mit etwa 7/8 Jahren angefangen schwarz zu angeln, eigenständig, Betreuung von erwachsenen brauchten wir keine, wir sind sogar mehrere Kilometer allein angereist. Mit 10 konnte uns nen Erwachsener im Prinzip eh nix mehr zeigen.
Jahreskarte am Rhein fürn jugendlichen kommt 23€ im Jahr, ryt? 3 x im Jahr 2 Stunden ans Wasser und glücklich sein. Es gibt nicht viel, wo ich 23€ besser investiert sehen würde.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Naja, wir haben damals mit etwa 7/8 Jahren angefangen schwarz zu angeln, eigenständig, Betreuung von erwachsenen brauchten wir keine, wir sind sogar mehrere Kilometer allein angereist.


Anfangs hatte ich gar nicht gewusst, dass ich schwarz angle.
An einem kleinen 1,5m. breiten 10-30cm tiefen Bach im Wald mit Sandboden aber echt vielen Rotaugen.
Noch mit einem Ast und Schnur.
Dass Kinder unter Anleitung von Erwachsenen Schwarzangeln, wäre auch damals kaum vorstellbar gewesen.
Allerdings konnte man als Kind gerne mal viele Strunden im Wald unterwegs sein, ohne dass es jemand groß interessiert hätte.

Hier sieht die Situation halt so aus, dass es keine Teiche oder Bäche gibt.
Das, was man als Bäche bezeichnet sind Rinnsale und zugängliche Teiche habe ich mit ihm noch nicht gefunden, wenn wir unterwegs gewesen sind.

Am Rhein bin ich mit ihm schon öfter gewesen. Mehrere Jahre. Bisher nur auf Erkundungstour, also mit Spinnrute. Einen Biss hatten wir leider nie. Er muss halt auch immer zum Abendessen zuhause sein. Dieses Jahr habe ich mir zum ersten Mal seit 20 Jahren keinen Rheinschein mehr geholt.
Am liebsten geht er Ansitzangeln. Wenn man dann stundenlang alles vorbereitet hat hört man von den Eltern Dinge wie:
„Es reicht doch, wenn ihr nur 3-4 h. geht. Nimm halt nur ne Angel mit und gut ist“ oder er hat plötzlich einen abendlichen Friseurtermin. Es gibt kein Verständnis dafür, dass der Zeitaufwand im Vergleich zu einem Ballsporttraining hoch ist.

Er würde auch gerne mal einen kleinen Karpfen fangen. Die gibt es auch an der unteren Ruhr, doch sind sie sehr schwierig zu erwischen. Auch die „Pros“ sitzen sich hier für einen Biss tagelang die Ärsche breit.
Schön wäre es vielleicht in einem Verein mit Zugang zu einem Stillgewässer an dem es nicht fast nur Grundeln gibt. Das würde ich auch für ihn tun, doch bräuchte er in wenigen Monaten dann eine eigne Mitgliedschaft, was auch ein Grund meiner Frage hier ist.
Er würde wohl gerne in einen Verein, aber seine Eltern sind da sehr wahrscheinlich anderer Meinung.

Nun denn. Ich bin informiert.


----------

